# Strike from the Skies! A Blood Angels Project Log



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

*Introduction:*

Well with 2011 nearly at an end and all of my Space Wolves almost painted I thought I'd begin 2012 with a new Project (whilst polishing off the last 6 or so models in my Space Wolves). I had intended to go Tyranids but right at the last minute a slight fantasy of mine won out, and that is a full Decent of Angels Blood Angels Army. Yes it's more power armour for me to paint but the playstyle will be very different than what I have with my Wolves.

This first post will be used as a summary of models complete much like my Space Wolves PLog (see signature).

As usual I thankyou all for looking and look forward to your comments and advice on improving my Painting.

Bayonet



*
HQ: Chaplain with Jump Pack
*


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay so first thing I painted was a spare Missile Launcher Marine I had laying around just to see what my first attempt at painting Red comes out like, any tips or advice on how to improve the colour or highlighting would be greatly welcomed (ignore mold lines etc. it's just a concept model):











The Second thing was a Chaplain, I was really nervous about doing this guy because I've never painted all black power armour well before. My attempt was to make it more '3D' so light dry brushes of dark grey over the flat bits of power armour that the light would hit and 2 shades of grey used for the edge highlights, the final thing I did was add some light OCL to his visor. His base isn't complete, my whole army will have a Desert/Arid rocky theme hence the slightly dusty weathering on his feet.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

So far so good mate, nothing much to stay about the Chap accept maybe some black in the pistols barrel ports. The tabard w/scroll work looks great, his face loolks nice and sinister, however the highlight on his helmet top seems a little thick/uneven.

Your missile launcher looks super, maybe a tad 25/75 fiery orange/(whatever shade of red use used for the highligting) on the very edges of the armour to help them pop. Only a suggestion mate. Otherwise, good luck with this new project and look forward to seeing more!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Very wise choice of chapter 

Black is a bitch to highlight, but i think you have done a good job. But i agree with DoE that some of the lines could be a thad narrower.

And looking forward to see a lot of assaultmarines in red. Oh, and will there be any Death Company present ?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the enouragement and feedback guys! I'll revisit the highlights on my Chappy!

Zodd - I'm just painting my first Death Company right now, the first model from the squad should be up on here later today


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Looked gorgeous to me mate, looking back I agree with everything that DoE said but still gorgeous 

The red is nice and balanced, I went with a more rugged look purely because it's easier


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The only extra thing I would like to add to what has already been said is to perhaps highlight the lens on the missile launcher targeter slightly to bring it up to a similar brightness as the helmet lenses. That is all though and it's more down to how I like my lenses to look, nothing wrong with your painting. Nice work mate.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback RC - I agree with you it's the little things like that which bring the models to life. Thankyou for your positive feedback and I'll revisit that part of the ML 

Just another quickupdate, just finished painting my first Death Company Marine:










As before I'm still missing the base due to not having the right materials yet. I've tried to make the edge highlighting finer as per the points raised with the Chaplain.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice Bayonet!!!!! The DC guy is looking fantastic! 

Regarding the first two models I would simply agree with DoE's assesment. A little bit more pop on the edges of the armor would round things out nicely.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I see you took the advice to heart with the Death Company Marine...and that good Sir gets you some + Rep from me. It made a huge difference in making that particular Marine look nice and crisp. Well done good Sir, well done!

+ Rep Inbound

Regards,
DoE

EDIT....I also wanted to say that those blood gems look FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words an encouragement, now the hard part - making it consistent across the rest of the squad


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That is an exquisite Death Company marine. You just nailed it Bajonet


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Apologies for the poor Camera quality, I'm looking for C&C and pointers to improve. As you can see at the start of this PLog I've started a Blood Angels force but this is my first attempt at painting red, weathered power armour. 

This guy is the first in a squad of Vanguard Vets, I've tried for the first time painting scratches on armour by using the red I used for highlight first, then black, then boltgun metal, then a dab of mithril silver but it still doesn't look 'right' to me.


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

good work man, the DC guy is really nice.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i could of sworn i had commented on this thread before. . . . . 

I like the red although it's not quite to my taste it is effective and may just seem a bit dull to me because of the lighting.

I like the lightning on the power weapons too, i've never managed to get it looking that good, and i love the gold too, have you gone for gold on all the vets or sergeants or what?

I would also advise that you need to put more lines of text on the scrolls on his shoulder, an effect i have again failed at miserably but you have pulled off well

+rep


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hellados said:


> i could of sworn i had commented on this thread before. . . . .
> 
> I like the red although it's not quite to my taste it is effective and may just seem a bit dull to me because of the lighting.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the kind words! The Photo really is terrible  have got a new camera on it's way.

With the red, it is a little dull actually at the time this photo was taken, I too wasn't too happy with it so I went over the flat parts of the armour with a few more layers of a lighter shade and I'm actually happy now with the results, it's alot bolder of a red and it highlights the muddy legs alot more too. I'll add a photo when A) this camera comes through and B) I figure out how to use it!

Cheers,

Bayonet


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh and the Gold Helmets are for my Veterans only, the Sgts will have inversed black/red pauldrons and yellow helmets along with the rest of the Assault Squads.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay these photos aren't much better with quality, still on the phone however:

My first Sanguinary Guard and some re-shoots of my Vanguard Vet as the lights a little better.

Sanguinary Guard: I haven't 'dirtied' this one up as I saw these guys as descending part way through the battle so whilst the rest of my army is dirty, battle damaged and grimy these guys descend when the force is at it's most desperate to turn the tide of the battle...





























And then some re-shoots of the Vang Vet:




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking awesome (as much as awesome can be applied to an emo-vampires army  )! Are you planning on drilling the barrel of that meltagun, as it does look kinda odd seeing as you've drilled the other guns?

Anyhows +rep.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I am indeed! (Knew someone would notice) I've only got the standard little drill bit for the GW hobby drill which makes a hole a little too small for what I see a Melta looking like - Just going to get a bigger drill bit! 

Thanks for the kind words and rep!


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

Mate these look fantastic, i like that you've kept the sanguinarys clean, keeps the divine look really well, they're gonna look killer on a battlefield.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks alot for the great feedback! Much appreciated =)


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got Sanguinary Guard number 2 completed now, C&C welcome!




























Again apologies for the pants camera phone quality.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

It's a busy one today! Also got one more Vang Vet complete:


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, figured out the camera, here's some re-shoots of the 2 Vang Vets and 2 Sang Guard.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## noothgrush (Aug 5, 2011)

I think they look ace! Keep the photos coming! :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! I can't help but think that the gold on the Sang Guard is much smoother than the gold on the Vets helms. Perhaps an additional highlight layer to bring it all together. However, in retrospect if you were going for a grittier, dirtier gold to match the weathered red armor, you are spot on. All in all great work mate!


----------

